
Aging Is Reversible–at Least in Human Cells and Live Mice - smn1234
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/aging-is-reversible-at-least-in-human-cells-and-live-mice/
======
api
Exciting but some caveats.

AFIAK the live mice were GMOs with a progeria-like disease, which made them
age rapidly. That obviously makes it easier to do anti-aging experiments but
also adds a big footnote to the results. We don't know if these results are
transferable to healthy mice or if this is "just" a promising treatment for
progeria.

Has this been done on 100% healthy wild type mice? I guess such a study would
take longer to perform. Probably is being done now if it hasn't been done
already.

Also it's important to point out that not all results from mice or from
disembodied human cell lines have transferred well to humans. Cells outside
the body (which are often forked from cancer lines like HeLa to boot) often
behave differently from cells in the body, and there's enough metabolic
differences from mouse to human to matter a lot in some cases.

Finally... there does seem to be a trade-off between some aging mechanisms and
cancer to the point that one hypothesis about aging itself is that it's a side
effect of anti-cancer adaptations. So there's always a risk that turning on
any clock-reversing things in a live human would boost cancer rates by
allowing cancerous cell lines to slip past built-in safeguards against runaway
division. This can result the exact opposite of life extension. We'll have to
wait and see for results in larger and more genetically normal (wild type)
animals to fine out.

Still... very exciting to see _any_ result where aging seems to be actually
reversible. If this isn't "it" it still at least suggests the basic biological
feasibility of age reversal.

------
achievingApathy
If you could reverse aging in dead mice, then I might be impressed.

